# A picture is worth 10,000 words



## Rivnut (Oct 31, 2016)

Canadian soldiers from 9th Brigade land on June 6, 1944, with their bicycles at Juno Beach in Bernieres-sur-Mer during D-Day. An understanding of tides helped change the tide of war.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 31, 2016)

That's the cropped photo.  I've seen the full one and it's just as amazing.  I'll see if I can find it


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd like to see that, thanks,


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 1, 2016)

I found this one as well.  Same boat but a different camera, different angle,  different lens, and a different location.   





I do however think the picture in the first post is a cropped version of this picture.


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 3, 2016)

They would have looked like this...


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2016)

johan willaert said:


> They would have looked like this...
> 
> View attachment 378458



I'm not sure if they would be smiling.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2016)

Rivnut said:


> I found this one as well.  Same boat but a different camera, different angle,  different lens, and a different location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are correct


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I'm not sure if they would be smiling.



They just might be smiling with that shade of lipstick and the rouge on their cheeks.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2016)

Photos like these are why I like lurking in this part of the forum. Very neat!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 24, 2017)

I rode one of those for years ( 1980's) albeit not 100% original. Mine was brushed red ( it came incomplete when I got it) and so I ran 28" rims with all white rubber pneumatic tires. I had a coaster brake, and standard ( no folding) pedals. The bottom bracket hardware, and much of the headset cones etc, bore the BSA three rifles logo. I was a sales rep that traveled in a van with it folded along with some wares, and fishing gear, guitar, cooler, and rode it religiously after a day on the road in many cool quaint small towns and lake resorts in late afternoon/evenings after work. Eventually I sold it along with a spare frame, but have great memories of that bike. It was quite a conversation piece for sure. I was told they were available off and on in the early 1970's at our local Army Surplus store here in Winnipeg, Canada. Great pictures and history, Thanks!


----------



## tango021 (Mar 1, 2017)

Also on Juno Beach ...






These are Infantrymen of The Highland Light Infantry of Canada.


----------



## tango021 (Mar 1, 2017)

There is also this color serie taken in Bernières-sur-Mer. You can see in the middle the same house that appears on the left of the first picture of this post. It is still existing today. On the right of this house, the tower of the church of Bernières-sur-Mer.



 


 


 
Today:


----------

